# Gaming PC Suggestions budget 2L



## tusharrastogi (Aug 14, 2012)

Need suggestions for extreme gaming, graphics designing, 2D-3D designing, web designing, photography editing rig. Configurations welcome. Pls suggest. Also, would be looking forward for 2550x1440 or 2560 x 1600 resolution monitor. Kindly help.

Answers to the questions are as follows:


*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and  games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office  work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid  the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: Extreme Gaming, Web Designing, Web Programming, 2D Animations, 3D Animations, Photography Editing, Graphic Designing, Movies, Home Theatre System

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: Max 2L but precisely within this not beyond this.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: No not at all. Don't have any experience with this.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Window 7 64bit Ultimate

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 8TB

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen  size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want  to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: Yes i want at least 27"with 2550x1440 or 2560 x 1600 resolution.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: Want all new components. No old one is there.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: Within 2-3 weeks

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: By Assembler

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Delhi, Can buy both locally + online

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: I have selected a few thing which i am mentioning here. Pls check if they are worth buying.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU: 
Intel Core i7-3930K
Intel Core i7 3960X extreme

CPU Cooler:
Corsair Hydro Series H100 Liquid CPU Cooler
Coolermaster TPC 812 CPU Cooler

Motherboard:
ASUS SABERTOOTH X79 LGA2011 Desktop Motherboard - Intel X79 Chipset
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme

Cabinet:
THERMALTAKE LEVEL 10 FULL TOWER CHASIS (VL30001N1Z)
Antec DF-85 Full Tower Dark Fleet Case
Cooler Master Cosmos II Ultra Tower Gaming Cabinet (RC-1200-KKN1)

Ram:
Gskill TridentX 32GB F3-2400C10Q-32GTX
Gskill 16GB ARES RAM F3-1866C10D-16GAB

Power Supply: 
Thermaltake TR2 TRX-1200M ATX12V & EPS12V Power Supply
Cooler Master Silent Pro Hybrid 1300W Power Supply

HDD:
Seagate 2TB 64MB C 7200 RPM Constellation ES
Seagate 2TB 64MB Cache 7200 RPM Green

SSD:
Corsair Force Series 3 CSSD-F480GB3-BK
Crucial 512 GB Internal Solid State Drive

PCI-Express Video Card: 
MSI GeForce GTX670 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express 3.0
MSI R7970-2PMD3GD5 Graphics Card
MSI N680GTX-PM2D2GD5 Graphics Card
Asus HD7970-3GD5 AMD Radeon HD 7970
XFX Radeon HD 7950 3GB Core Edition

Video Card Cooler:
Thermalright VGA Cooler HR-03 plus

Optical Drives:
LG WH14NS40K 14X Blu-ray Writer-Black

Keyboard:
Razer BlackWidow Ultimate
Logitech G19 Keyboard for Gaming
Razer Tron Gaming Keyboard

Mouse:
Razer Mamba 2012 Elite ErgonomicWireless Gaming Mouse
Logitech G9x Laser Mouse

Monitor:
Dell UltraSharpTM U2711 27"

Sound Card:
ASUS Xonar Essence One DAC and amplifier

Ram Cooler:
Thermalright RAM Cooler Hr -07
Corsair AirFlow Pro

Headphone:
Audio Technica ATH-ANC7B Noise Cancellation Headphone

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tusharrastogi (Aug 20, 2012)

201 views and i think no one is interested in suggesting to this query of mine. what kind of forum is this man....pls help in making a rig.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 20, 2012)

YOu have already selected top notch hardware. Just try to calculate the total from flipkart, itdepot etc and decide. If you are from Pune then you can visit my store for pricing and availability of components


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 20, 2012)

For GFX i suggest you to go with ASUS DC 2 GTX 680.
If you want GTX 690 then go for any brand since i could not find any custom coolers.

For SSD Crucial m4/ Intel 520 series/ Corsair Force GS series.

For RAM stick to 16 GB since even this is too much. better if you run memory in dual channel ( or quad channel if it exists ).

For PSU I would rather suggest Corsair AX1200i ( the best PSU available on planet )
LINK
But it might be overkill HX 850 might do job for you.

If it were for cabinet then personally i would go for Cosmos II.


BTW pls post pics when your beast comes  .. ( "A gaming powerhouse" is an understatement for it )


----------



## vkl (Aug 20, 2012)

@tusharrastogi
For graphic card go for radeon hd 7970 based card.
At 2560x1600,hd7970 is better than gtx680.It is much faster in compute.
It is much faster in CAD.
In 3d modelling applications it is much faster than a gtx680.HD 7970 is much faster in Ensight, Lightwave,SolidWorks etc.
In some cases it is 2-3 times faster or even more. 
There are plenty of options for hd 7970.Sapphire hd7970 OC edition overclocks 1250MHz+.Gigabyte GV-R797OC-3GD comes with a default clock of 1GHz.
I don't think that a video card cooler is required.


As for performance there is not much of a difference between i7 3960x 
and i7 3930k.The former has 3MB more cache and is clocked 0.1GHz higher.
But i7 3960x costs around 22k more than i7 3930k.
So i7 3960x is simply not a good choice.
Now an i7 3930k with a good x79 motherboard would cost around 60k
whereas an i7 2600k with a go z77 motherboard would cost around 30-35k which is almost half of it.
Also the temperature and power consumption would be lower.
In general the performance difference between both is about 15%.
But in applications like 3dsmax,solidworks and other multi-threaded 
applications the i7 3930k is anywhere between 20-30% faster than i7 2600k.
So it is for you to decide if you need that extra performance.

32GB RAM is not required.
16GB is more than enough(even this is excess in many cases).
If you are not going for multigpu setups then hx750,hx850 or an ax750 is more than enough.


----------



## bollywoodflow88 (Aug 20, 2012)

tusharrastogi said:


> Need suggestions for extreme gaming, graphics designing, 2D-3D designing, web designing, photography editing rig. Configurations welcome. Pls suggest. Also, would be looking forward for 2550x1440 or 2560 x 1600 resolution monitor. Kindly help.
> 
> Answers to the questions are as follows:
> 
> ...




get an ASUS lamborgini


----------



## tusharrastogi (Aug 20, 2012)

thanks to all for their valuable comments. ok will plan and post the final config for your review before buying it.

from where can i buy Corsair AX1200i in delhi ??? Any links or clues are welcome. pls help.

any suggestions for right people who can assemble this rig for me in delhi. i need good professional refrences.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 21, 2012)

well couldn't find it.
BTW if you are dying for Larger wattage then go for AX 1200

Also think over fact that HX 850/ AX 850 is already overkill for your config.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 21, 2012)

Man , this will be awesome build @2L!!!! I will be looking forward for the PICS of final build!!    
Btw , what name have you expected for this ????


----------



## tusharrastogi (Aug 21, 2012)

haven't given it a thought so far. but still in the planning and finalizing phase. this is the ss for it depot shopping cart. have a look at the things i have finalized and suggest me if they are fine


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 21, 2012)

^^take the AX 1200...1200i would take some time to get here...


----------



## tusharrastogi (Aug 21, 2012)

yes ax1200 is available 1200i is not available anywhere. here is prime gb shopping cart


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 21, 2012)

^^try to get it from Tirupati...should be cheaper...my 2nd AX1200W was 3K cheaper from street prices


----------



## tusharrastogi (Aug 22, 2012)

So this is the final rig that i have decided. Consulted theitdepot.com, primeabgb.com, flipkart.com, smcinternational.in, theitwares.com & naaptol.com for the rates. will be going to smc international for enquiring about this rig components tomorrow. lets see which ones are available with them. 

Friends also need to know among these sites which one is the best in terms of reliability, trust and reputation ? 

Cooler Master Cosmos II Ultra Tower Gaming Cabinet (RC-1200-KKN1) - 
[21105 ITD] [21250 PGB] [22680 FK]

Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz Six-Core Desktop Processor (BX80619I73930K) - 
[37400 ITD] [37000 PGB] [38690 FK] [36500 TITW] [31622 NPT]

Corsair Hydro Series H100 Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler (CWCH100) - 
[7445 ITD] [7155 PGB] 

Asus Rampage IV Extreme Battlefield 3 64GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard - 
[31000 ITD] [29495 FK] [30250 TITW] [28650 NPT]

Zotac Geforce GTX680 4GB DDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphics Card - 
[45895 ITD]

Corsair Professional Series Gold 1200W Power Supply (CMPSU-1200AX) - 
[18945 ITD] [18200 PGB] [21735 FK] [18300 TITW]

Dell UltraSharpTM U2711 27" - 
[45000 SMC]

Asus Xonar Essence One USB Sound Card - 
[23810 ITD] 

Wacom Intuos 4 Large 8 x 13 inch Tablet (0PTK-840-K0-CX) - 
[28670 ITD]

Logitech QuickCam Sphere AF - 
[11995 ITD]

Avermedia Dark Crystal HD Capture SDK II (C729) - 
[18970 ITD] [17667 FK]

Asus 24x Sata Internal DVD Writer (DRW-24B5ST) - 
[1240 ITD] [1112 FK] [1250 TITW]

Logitech G19 Keyboard for Gaming - 
[9400 SMC] [8780 FK]
RAZER BlackWidow Ultimate Mechanical USB Wired Gaming Keyboard [RZ03-00380100-R3M1]- 
[6803 TITW]

G.skill Ripjaws Z 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2400MHz Desktop RAM (F3-19200CL11Q-16GBZHD) - 
[20055 ITD] [21090 FK] [18650 TITW] [21090 NPT]
Gskill TridentX 32GB F3-2400C10Q-32GTX - 
[29000 PGB]

GSKILL TURBULENCE FTB-3500C5-D Ram Cooler [FTB-3500C5-D] - 
[1150 TITW]

OCZ Vertex 240GB 3 SATA III 2.5inch Solid Sata Drive (VTX3-25SAT3-240G) - 
[19990 ITD] [20492 FK] [27475 TITW]
Intel SSD 520 Series 2.5 inch 240GB SSD - 
[18500 PGB]


Cyborg R.A.T. 9 Wireless Gaming Mouse - 5600dpi (CCB437090002) - 
[10375 ITD] [10919 FK]
RAZER Mamba Black 4G Sensor 7 Buttons USB Laser Gaming Mouse - Dual Mode Wired/Wireless Functionality [RZ01-00120400-R3A1] - 
[7559 TITW]


Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB SATA Internal Desktop Hard Drive (WD20EARX) - 
[7015 ITD] [7050 PGB] [6990 TITW]
WD 2 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD2002FAEX) - 
[10574 FK] [10300 TITW]
Seagate 2TB 64MB Cache 7200 RPM Constellation ES SATA Hard Drive ST32000644NS - 
[15800 PGB]
Seagate Barracuda 3 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST3000DM001) - 
[9699 FK] [6896 TITW]


Steel Series 9HD Surfaces Gaming Mouse Pad (63100) - 
[3075 ITD]
RAZER Vespula Gaming Mouse pad [RZ02-00320100-R3M1] - 
[1700 TITW]       

@sumonpathak - can u pls let me know the site for tirupati as i am in delhi. i need a reliable source to buy the components. also need a good pc assembler who can help me out in assebling this rig.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 22, 2012)

Overclockers Zone -> Tirupati enterprises



> Tirupati Enterprises, New Delhi
> 103, Skipper House,
> 62-63, Nehru Place,
> New Delhi - 110019
> ...



The best assembler is always YOU.
No one takes more care of your components than you yourself


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^try to get it from Tirupati...should be cheaper...my 2nd AX1200W was 3K cheaper from street prices



I didn't get you. Tirupahi? Are you meaning the shop located in Robert Street?

@OP: Buy Blueray player instead of DVD player when your budget is 2L.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2012)

Great, before this I wasn't even aware that 27" monitor does exist. I thought 24" is biggest. You must post pics, I haven't seen PC of 2L ever. I want to see how does it look.
And you didn't include BluRay!!?? Come on man


----------



## tusharrastogi (Aug 22, 2012)

i already have a blu ray player of sony  tht's why not included it in here. 

@sharang.d - bro i have not done assembling b4 neither i am confident in assembling tht's why looking for a good assembler who can help me in assembling all this stuff.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 22, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I didn't get you. Tirupahi? Are you meaning the shop located in Robert Street?



they have branches all over India


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 22, 2012)

tusharrastogi said:


> @sharang.d - bro i have not done assembling b4 neither i am confident in assembling tht's why looking for a good assembler who can help me in assembling all this stuff.



Oh well.. That changes everything then.
If you really want to learn we can show you how. It's really easy. Even I built mine for the first time. If you're not confident then that's a different story all together.
Anyway I seriously meant it when I said no one takes more care of your components than you.
Do you want to learn?


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 22, 2012)

not going for multi gpu then why consider a 1200W PSU ???

at most a 850W would be more than sufficient .

for Compute related apps going for a 7970 makes sence


----------



## tusharrastogi (Aug 23, 2012)

i will be buying one more 690 later but not now 

@sharang - yes buddy i really wanna learn. pls let me know how can i do that myself. i am expert in software but not hardware .... also i have checked the tirupati site. most of the products that i have finalized are not available on their website. r u sure tirupati gives the best deal ??? can you suggest which site among these is the best to buy the products ??

*www.theitdepot.com
*www.theitwares.com
*www.flipkart.com
*www.primeabgb.com
*www.anythinginit.com
*www.smcinternational.in
*www.ezmaal.com
*www.naaptol.com

waiting for honest and fruitful suggestions from your side. really need help on this frnds who have real experiences with these sites. from my side thanks in advance


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 25, 2012)

itwares
primeabgb
flipkart(albeit a little costly but peace of mind)
SMCInternational( you leave in delhi so you may visit it)


----------



## tusharrastogi (Aug 25, 2012)

thnx buddy


----------



## acewin (Aug 25, 2012)

buy 8GB RAM modules and not 4 GB modules, no benefit in buying them.
Keep 16 GB for a minimum, even though people think this is too much, IMO the more the better, but no need to go more than 32 GB now, let the prices of 8GB chips come down and think of buying more if needed. you have 8 DIMM slots


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 25, 2012)

tusharrastogi said:


> i will be buying one more 690 later but not now
> 
> @sharang - yes buddy i really wanna learn. pls let me know how can i do that myself. i am expert in software but not hardware



Newegg TV: How To Build a Computer - Part 1 - Choosing Your Components - YouTube
Newegg TV: How To Build a Computer - Part 2 - The Build - YouTube

Search for "how to build a computer" on youtube for more. It's really easy don't worry


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 26, 2012)

Well have you already bought your components??

For same price range.
Antec kuhler H2O 920 or Noctua NH D14 is better

XbitLabs
Another Step Forward: Antec KUHLER H2O 920 Liquid Cooling System. Page 6 - X-bit labs
Water for Processors: Corsair Hydro Series H100 Liquid-Cooling System Review. Page 5 - X-bit labs

NH D14
Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler Review - Page 10

Hardwaresecrets
Antec Kühler H2O 920 CPU Cooler Review | Hardware Secrets
Corsair H100 CPU Cooler Review | Hardware Secrets

In the HWsecrets review go by the chart & not by graph

Buy links
Antec Kuhler H2O 920 Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com@Rs 5671/-

Corsair Hydro Series H100 Liquid CPU Cooler@ Rs 7155/-

Couldn't find links for Noctua NH D14

BTW Kuhler H2O 920 is better since it is cheaper & equal performer..


----------



## masach315 (Aug 28, 2012)

> 3. Planning to overclock?
> Ans: No not at all. Don't have any experience with this.


If you are not planning OC, you don't necessarily require all those components with bells and whistles. Some of the components you chose are targeted at enthusiasts who will push their system to the limit, and those fancy features push the price sky high - and you are not going to utilize those features!!! Also considering your max budget of 2L, here are some suggestions you may consider.....
1. Cabinet in the price range of 10k (my choice is Corsair White Graphite 600T).
2. Eventhough 6 core will benefit few applications like 3D animation/modelling, most applications will be happy with 4 core like i7 3770 which you can get for almost half the price.
3. For non-OC system, the performance of Corsair Hydro H100 will be more or less the same even with 3.5k - 4k air cooler
4. Even for gtx 680 SLI, Seasonic 850 Gold can handle your system. With technology improving fast, todays CPU and GPU are not power hungry like yesterdays. For peace of mind you may get 900W-1000W.
5. RAM/GPU Cooler - you will go just fine even without these.
Your selections are only excellent. Knowing that you have to compromise on some components, these are just meant as an eye opener


----------



## tusharrastogi (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks for this valuable suggestion 

@chaitanya - bro what about theitdepot.com ??? is it a gud place to buy computer components ???


----------



## acewin (Aug 29, 2012)

it is fine, bit more pricy.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 29, 2012)

going for a 1200W PSU is pointless lol



tusharrastogi said:


> @chaitanya - bro what about theitdepot.com ??? is it a gud place to buy computer components ???


yes it is


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 30, 2012)

theitdepot.com sell products at the highest price in INDIA


----------



## tusharrastogi (Sep 3, 2012)

i have compared the pricing from theitdepot.com, smcinternational.in, cost2cost.com, flipkart.com, theitwares.com, primeabgb.com, ezmaal.com, snapdeal.com, naaptol.com, hardware.in, supremeindia.com, lynx-india.com, deltapage.com. finally i come to the decision that i will buy the stuff from smcinternationl shop in delhi most of the. parts which are not available with them will get from either flipkart.com, theitdepot or theitwares.com. i hope i have taken the right decision. 

one more help i want to ask from my friends out here is their any possibility to reduce the price of the configuration using the amd fx bulldozer processor and mobo ?? i am still in the process of shortlisting the final hardware. so ur valuable feedbacks are invited.

i have compared the pricing from theitdepot.com, smcinternational.in, cost2cost.com, flipkart.com, theitwares.com, primeabgb.com, ezmaal.com, snapdeal.com, naaptol.com, hardware.in, supremeindia.com, lynx-india.com, deltapage.com. finally i come to the decision that i will buy the stuff from smcinternationl shop in delhi most of the. parts which are not available with them will get from either flipkart.com, theitdepot or theitwares.com. i hope i have taken the right decision. 

one more help i want to ask from my friends out here is their any possibility to reduce the price of the configuration using the amd fx bulldozer processor and mobo ?? i am still in the process of shortlisting the final hardware. so ur valuable feedbacks are invited.


----------



## acewin (Sep 3, 2012)

best of bulldozer is FX8150, would it be wise thinking them when u have intel EE on the plates


----------



## tusharrastogi (Sep 3, 2012)

no just asking for curiosity and knowledge pov. taking into consideration dual cpu setup  tht's why asking about fx8150 bulldozer . if any dual cpu board ever exist for am3+ socket ??


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 3, 2012)

nopes....even dual socket config is kinda non existent if u want to take anything other than specific server configs...like intel server bundles...


----------

